# box plow ?



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

I have a nh lx885 that is being used for 5 smaller commercial lots. When I say smaller about the size of a mc donalds parking lot to my largest being about 1/5 the size of a walmart parking lot. All are being done almost right next to each other so there is no loading the equipment. As of now it has a 7.6 western plow on it. It works fine but I am wondering if a box plow would be better. I have never used a box plow. Is there a advantage to one over a regular plow. 2 of the properties have alot of turns,the rest are wide open. Any thoughts would be helpful.


----------



## muff (Jan 5, 2008)

When you say box plow I assume you mean snow pusher or pusher box....

Anyway, I run 10 footers on similar sized skid steers. I love them. You should be fine with either an 8' or 10' with your machine.

However, if there are cars in the parking lot at the time you usually clean it, I would lean toward the 8' as it is narrow enough to clean out a spot in between two cars, etc. 

I think you will really love a pusher if you decide to get one, considering your situation. I would make sure you get one with a steel trip edge, as I can tell you from experience that rubber edges leave a little to be desired unless you can guarantee that the snow will not be packed down before plowing. JMO -Muff


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

muff,
who's are you running? i am using 2 boss plows w/ the KAGE attachments and can't imagine using anything else now but am open to looking at other makes that don't angle so far i like daniels, reist looks o.k, protech...what else?
steve


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

A pusher on a skid is way more productive than a skid with a regular plow. on our larger accounts we have a snow bucket along with the pusher we use the bucket to get into smaller places and to backdrag and the pusher for doing everything else.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

abes, your absolutely correct...here's a link to a video for those not familiar w/ the Kage. i am able to unhook and backdrag and we keep the machines buckets on site for moving any snow.. http://www.kageinnovation.com/video.html


----------



## muff (Jan 5, 2008)

xtreem,

I am running FFC's(10'), just because they are made 15 miles from me. They are about 5 years old now, so when I bought them the trip edge was not available......

FYI, FFC was bought by Sweepster a few years ago, so I don't know if they are still sold under that brand name....

I would say look at anything with a steel trip edge. I only know of a few that have them for sure, Protech, Horst, Arctic, but I'm sure there are more. JD Dave seems to be very knowledgeable about pushers, and seems to have run several brands...... I can only speak as to my experience to date...

Abes,

Ditto on using pushers on the skid in conjunction with a snow bucket as well, or even a blade in conjunction for that matter. But like you said, nothing out produces a pusher....


----------



## pieperlc (Jan 4, 2005)

Daniels makes a trip edge as well. xtreem3d, how do your kage system hold up. I looked at them last fall and was worried about the end plates not being strong enough to take much of an impact. Ended up buying a Daniels 10' blade with pusher kit.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Kage has worked out very well, will be buying more this summer, really my guys aren't tough on equipment so the kage is fine but it is still a beefy piece IMO. i see more and more Daniel's pushers around here. there were/are alot of protech's but they are the cheaper rubber edged compact version


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

We run a 10 footer on a LS 180 no problems, alos a 10ft on a Bobcat toolcat, just have to have a about 700lbs of weight in the bed.


----------

